# How to stop dog barking during, er, marital relations???



## abct7654

I'm embarassed to be posting this topic, but we don't know what to do about this issue. Our 9-month-old female border collie/spaniel mix, whom we adopted about two months ago, barks incessantly while we're having sex. We've tried ignoring her, but that doesn't work, and we've tried putting her out of the bedroom, but she just barks outside the door. Any tips on how to train her not to bark?


----------



## Shell

If you put her outside the bedroom door when you are just sleeping, does she bark? 

My suggestion is to get her used to being on the other side of the door from you by having her spend some time in the other room while you say, read a book in the bedroom. If she is quiet then, try putting her in a second bedroom or in the living room with a baby gate in the doorway etc (basically, somewhere as far from the bedroom as possible in your house/apartment). Turn on a radio or TV in the room she is in or if that is annoying, try a fan for some white noise. 

In general, it can be really useful to teach "Quiet" or "That's enough" as a cue to stop barking; when she barks, say the word and if she pauses barking, quickly give her a treat. Only treat when she's quiet.


----------



## Cracker

This is not an uncommon issue, so no need to be embarrassed. 
The dog simply doesn't know what to do when sex happens...as we know it can be messy, loud and involve a lot of movements. Dog doesn't know whether to be worried or whether you are playing a game...scary stuff. 

I would recommend working on getting her used to be crated in general and make sure she always has something AWESOME to work on while in there. A good meaty bone, a kong filled and frozen etc, so that she has something enjoyable (pairing YOUR enjoyment with hers..lol) and also to keep her busy. Also, have more sex. LOL. The more it becomes a normal thing in her life, (always paired with good stuff), the less stress it will cause her and YOU.


----------



## KBLover

Cracker said:


> Also, have more sex. LOL. The more it becomes a normal thing in her life, (always paired with good stuff), the less stress it will cause her and YOU.


Haha - now there's dog training I could really get even more into LOL


----------



## GypsyJazmine

Try putting your dog out of the room & giving him a nice juicy raw bone or a goody filled Kong to chew on.
You think that's bad...lol...My Sammy, who stands 31.5 inches tall & weighs in at 125, use to stand next to the bed & growl menacingly the whole time...It was a bit unnerving for my hubby to say the least...LOL!


----------



## abct7654

Thanks for all the advice. I never thought I'd be shopping for "sex toys" at PetSmart!  I found a big meaty bone, so we'll see if that works!


----------



## trumpetjock

One quick thing to mention. Once any type of foreplay has begun, wherever the dog is, they need to stay. If you always start fooling around a bit and then kick the dog out, they will cue on that behavior. They know that fooling around = kicked out time. If fooling around doesn't mean anything, they are less likely to freak out.


----------



## Miranda16

what happens if their crates are in the room though ....
cuz i know if they are in the room and not crated they will jump on the bed and i rather not have dog noses in places they shouldnt be ....
and if i kick them out of the room i have a feeling they will sit at the door and cry and scratch ... so what do we do haha


----------



## RBark

Miranda16 said:


> what happens if their crates are in the room though ....
> cuz i know if they are in the room and not crated they will jump on the bed and i rather not have dog noses in places they shouldnt be ....
> and if i kick them out of the room i have a feeling they will sit at the door and cry and scratch ... so what do we do haha


Okay I'm sorry to hear you had that problem. When I first adopted Ollie, I didn't know that dogs cared about it at all. Let's just say there was a very unfortunately placed tongue that sent both me and my girlfriend into the shower and washing ourselves with bleach.

We first tried crating him in the room, and he was just obnoxious. So we crated him in another room. It didn't help right away but um, repeated exposure to this.... routine... eventually desensitized him to it. We eventually were able ot bring the crate in the room and put a sheet over it.


----------



## Xeph

LMAO, good lord do I ever sympathize.

Strauss totally thought my first boyfriend was hurting me...bit him a good one in the backside....


----------



## luv2byte

Cracker said:


> The dog simply doesn't know what to do when sex happens...as we know it can be messy, loud and involve a lot of movements. Dog doesn't know whether to be worried or whether you are playing a game...scary stuff.
> 
> Also, have more sex. LOL. The more it becomes a normal thing in her life, (always paired with good stuff), the less stress it will cause her and YOU.


I could not help but laugh - no matter how quiet we are, if we do not lock our dogs out of the room we ALWAYS end up with one standing at the edge of the bed, staring at us while slapping the bed with her paw while the other decides he must partake of the lovefest and procede to lick my husband's face with wild abandon. Now psycho puppy in his route to get to my hubby doesn't care if it means running up my back, running up hubby's back...no matter what he IS determined to get to my hubby to lick his face in a crazy frenzy. 

They do well when we lock them out but at just the, ahem, wrong time they will paw at the door to get in to save us from each other. Once we do let them in then of course, psycho puppy MUST get to hubby to lick his face.

Yup, its common, just need to find out what works to keep the dogs from being a distraction.

Cracker - Hubby LOVES your concept on how to get them to not be a pest.


----------



## john47

lol i guess i've been lucky more ways than one. i haven't had this problem with either of my dogs.


----------



## Miranda16

hm i see a hysterical thread coming on .... the funny dog/sex stories everybody has


----------



## Sebastian's Mommy

I am so glad that someone was brave enough to bring up this topic, my hubby and I had a problem with this the other night with our new dog and I don't recall any training manuals I have ever read covering this topic, lol


----------



## abct7654

Well, at least we're not the only one with this problem! But here's a new twist to it....we were watching "Entourage" on HBO last night and a sex scene came on. As soon as the noises started, Bella came running over and barked her butt off at the TV. Then she came barking over at the two of us - we were sitting quietly on the couch - to check out what was going on. Told the hubby last night that we're gonna have to buy an adult DVD and leave it running on a loop while we're at work to desensitize her to the noises!! LOL

Her crate is in our room, and if she's not in the crate, she will jump on the bed and bark repeatedly. After the advice for a toy/treat, we've been throwing her out with the "sex toy". She still comes and barks at the door at the peak of things. We're hoping she'll eventually get used to it and leave us alone! Our 4-year-old male border collie simply walks around the room and whines a little bit, but he's already getting better. Our older dog has never had an issue with this, so this is all new to us!


----------



## Bordermom

Not sure what's worse, the dog that barks or the dog that stands and watches!

My old dog used to growl. The current ones just get booted out of the room and ignore. The cat now has to be banned too, she seems to think she needs to be in the mix. Although we've gotten good at tossing her off the bed without looking or pausing much.

Lana


----------



## wvasko

Oh my, must be an amateur trainer/training problem.


----------



## KBLover

You know, why don't more love scenes in movies show pets interfering? I can especially see someone chucking their cat off the bed without pausing for like a romantic comedy or the like?


----------

